# Sensory things



## Emmea12uk

I have found all these sensory toys and I want to make like a dark space with lots of lights and sensory things - anyone got any ideas?? I have light tunnels and flashy balls and a disco ball - some mirrors and fabrics... Prob get a bubble lamp or something too


----------



## charliebear

Sounds like a brilliant idea, don't forget something nice and cosy to lay on. Bet Thomas will love it!!
(I used to work with adults with sensory needs.) x


----------



## VanWest

No ideas really but Noah's OT think's he has sensory issues with his mouth ??....


----------



## bex

Have you got a spare room? Could you get a blackout blind and blackout curtains for the windows? 
If not the only other way i can think of making a dark space is a pop up tent or make one with material.
Sorry not much help!!


----------



## lollylou1

only ideas i have hun is maybe a material play house thing from somwhere like argos

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...|Playhouses+and+activity+centres|12107866.htm

sounds like a fab idea and i bet tom will love it

Lou
xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thanks! I am going to go buy some different textured fabrics like fur and cord to put on empty milk boxes and things for him to play with! I am all excited!! Going to look into tents or making something on sheets which i can drape over a playpen or something!


----------



## Deb&Matilda

When I went to brainwave they went through this with me xx here are a few pointers.

Little Pots with different things in like lentils, dried pasta, corn flour.
Also stoke her body with things like feathers, sponge, different fabrics, tin foil, paper, card - it makes them sense nerves ie in their legs and feet x
Anything noisy, colour xx


----------



## claralouise

ive found something perfect for you hun, its a tent but goes on the side of the wall so you could always have those sticky mirrors on wall or toys hanging from it. its kind of like a lean too if you get me anyhows its in vertbaudet its called hideaway wall tent and it £26 it folds back againt the wall and when down also has peep windows in the top.


----------



## Emmea12uk

That is great! Thank you! And with the £10 discount for new customers too! thank you!


----------



## claralouise

oh yeh i forgot about the discount brilliant hun. 
also i forgot about this until my daughter got it out last night B&Q in the light section sell glitter lights perfect for a toddler when you shake it it lights up and changes colour the only downfall is that they are high school musical and hanna montana i think it was £3 -£4


----------



## Emmea12uk

cool thanks

i signed up to vertbudet at 11:00 last night and a catalogue arrived this morning!!!


----------



## claralouise

wow that was fast mine took a few days to come


----------



## Emmea12uk

it must be a coincidence - there is no way they could have put it in the post that fast!!


----------



## Deb&Matilda

I have just got one too offering me a free gift and £15.00 off xxx

There is some well cute outfits xx


----------



## VanWest

Deb&Matilda said:


> Also stoke her body with things like feathers, sponge, different fabrics, tin foil, paper, card - it makes them sense nerves ie in their legs and feet x

Noah's OT recommened this she called is "brushing" I havent done it yet, but she also showed me how to message him to relax him by applying pressure to his joints(ankles,knees,etc)


----------



## Emmea12uk

VanWest said:


> Deb&Matilda said:
> 
> 
> Also stoke her body with things like feathers, sponge, different fabrics, tin foil, paper, card - it makes them sense nerves ie in their legs and feet x
> 
> Noah's OT recommened this she called is "brushing" I havent done it yet, but she also showed me how to message him to relax him by applying pressure to his joints(ankles,knees,etc)Click to expand...

My physio showed me how to do a instant relax thing with his knee - she said you had to teach them it before they were six months tho


----------



## lady3

Sorry I'm so late to this post. I set up a sensory room at my school for a few of my students. We had a triangle tunnel mirror on the floor that the kids could crawl in and see themselves reflected. Also, a ball pit was a HUGE hit. You can get them at Argos (or just a cheap blow up paddling pool filled with the balls will do). 

You can also get flashing fairy lights from anywhere and a bubble tube (think that was mentioned). Or a large bean bag chair. We also had these sensory tiles that you could put on the floor for the kids to roll around on or walk on. 

Someone already mentioned having containers with lentils/flour/sand/rice in them.

Some smelly plants went down a treat as well (like rosemary)

Also, we had a smaller version of a birthing ball in there that the kids liked to bounce on, roll around on, be supported on and it really helped their muscles. 

Fabrics hanging from the ceiling that Tom can touch and reach out for- make them really light so they move easily in the air.

You can also get vibrating boards that kids can sit on that help develop their muscles.

I have a lot more ideas so let me know if you need anymore!


----------



## lady3

VanWest said:


> No ideas really but Noah's OT think's he has sensory issues with his mouth ??....

There are a lot of activities to help with this too. Try putting food around his lips that he really likes and get him to lick it off. There's also these sponge things that look like lollipops. They come in different flavours and you can rub them on Noah's lips and around his mouth and encourage him to move his tongue/mouth with them. Your OT should be able to get some for you.


----------



## Emmea12uk

That is SO helpful! Thank you very much!! I am still to do this project as money ran out! But I am definately still going to! I bought a lot of things already!


----------



## lady3

Have you seen these classes? They look like a lot of fun and you can go to a free taster one to see if you and Tom like it!

https://www.babysensory.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## angelstardust

Toilet roll tubes with fabric inside that you can slide up and down arms. 

Plastic bangles.

Bottles filled different 'stuffs'. 

Tubs and bottles (oasis bottles) that they can take lids off, put them back on. 

Shaving foam on a tray (although my DS2 was terrified of this and jelly, yogurt, play doh!)

Any long tube (from wrapping paper) and a car or anything that will fall through it. 

oh and google cerebra they have a 'toy library' that you can borrow from. 

Don't know how much of that is appropriate for your lo, but those were the hits with DS2.


----------



## mrswebster

can i recommend a website- look up the novelty warehouse on google- they have a massive range of sensory toys and objects at really reasonable prices. I am a teacher at a SEN school and i get a lot of resources from here because they are such a good price- you find that most companies that offer toys and equipment for sen are mega mega expensive.


----------

